# Can I ask an easy favour?



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Can someone take a decent clear picture of the moon tonight for me? I can't get a clear shot!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

olliecampbell said:


> Can someone take a decent clear picture of the moon tonight for me? I can't get a clear shot!


No chance, it's pi$$in down here in Glasgow


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

How big a picture you need... and does it have to be taken tonight? .. I've got one taken last June.
Just let me know how big a size you need.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Only tonight because it looks so amazing, nice orangy glow and really low in the sky....


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

olliecampbell said:


> Only tonight because it looks so amazing, nice orangy glow and really low in the sky....


Oh yes, so it does. I'd go and take a pick but it's right above a load of street lights so it would be a carp pic


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

olliecampbell said:


> Only tonight because it looks so amazing, nice orangy glow and really low in the sky....


Where are you ?

It's bright white in somerset.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

They're not the best and they are from last night


























But I'm guessing you are after something a bit more professional (BIG bit)


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Taken in a hurry at 21.36hrs.

Had to be quick in case neighbours thought i was a peeping tom or something :lol:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

G900GTI said:


> Where are you ?
> 
> It's bright white in somerset.


Thanks chaps, some good ones there!

London, hence the amazement at seeing a clear full moon!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Taken in a hurry at 21.36hrs.
> 
> Had to be quick in case neighbours thought i was a peeping tom or something :lol:


Nice shots. Mind tell me what focal length these were taken at?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice pics there


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Not at all - im no 'moon shot' expert & these were,out the door,find moon,
twist knob (camera) point & click 

Any advice would be appreciated :thumb:
...........................................

File Name: Picture120.jpg 
Taken With: Canon Canon EOS 450D 
File Size: 65 kb - 683x800 
Taken On: 2008:09:18 21:40:59 
Camera Make: Canon Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D 
Date/Time: 2008:09:18 21:40:59 Resolution: 683 x 800 
Color/bw: Black and white Flash Used: No 
Focal Length: 200.0mm (35mm equivalent: 941... CCD Width: 7.65mm 
Exposure Time: 0.0100 s (1/100) Aperture: f/5.6 
ISO Equiv.: 100 Whitebalance: Manual 
Light Source: Daylight Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto) 

File Name: Picture109.jpg 

Taken With: Canon Canon EOS 450D 
File Size: 102 kb - 695x800 
Taken On: 2008:09:18 21:36:24 
Camera Make: Canon Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D 
Date/Time: 2008:09:18 21:36:24 Resolution: 695 x 800 
Flash Used: Yes (manual) Focal Length: 200.0mm (35mm equivalent: 132... 
CCD Width: 5.42mm Exposure Time: 0.017 s (1/60) 
Aperture: f/5.6 ISO Equiv.: 400 
Whitebalance: Auto Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: program (auto)


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Flash Used: Yes (manual) ...


That's one hell of a flash gun you must have fitted to make that much colour difference on something 240,000 miles away


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Luckily the flash is TTL - so even though the flash didn't reach the moon and back the picture was still correctly exposed.

As for advice - not sure I've got any TBH - they both look great to me! I just wondered what focal length was needed to shoot the moon at that magnification.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I took one (not the night in question), It has been posted on here before.
You have just reminded me about a photo I got from Orlando a couple of years ago, the moon was very low then too. I will see if I can dig it out.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Here is the shot I took last June.

Gear heads : Canon EOS 1DsMKIII EF 500mm f/4L + TCx2II (1000mm)
Exif Junkies: 1/320 sec. f/8 ISO 200
Clik image for a 1920x1200 wallpaper version (350Kb)


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

That second shot is awesome:thumb:
Have you cropped t as it seems quite big for 1000mm?


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The full image is very large ( the camera has 21 MP) so this is actualy downsampled, and croped to square format. Clikc the image for a larger 1920x1200 wall paper.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> The full image is very large ( the camera has 21 MP) so this is actualy downsampled, and croped to square format. Clikc the image for a larger 1920x1200 wall paper.


NICE SHOT! :doublesho


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

IGADIZ said:


> Here is the shot I took last June.
> 
> Gear heads : Canon EOS 1DsMKIII EF 500mm f/4L + TCx2II (1000mm)
> Exif Junkies: 1/320 sec. f/8 ISO 200
> Clik image for a 1920x1200 wallpaper version (350Kb)


Nice shot!! Nice gear!!! Nice photographer!!! Don't think the OP could ask for better :thumb:

Am I missing something but the EXIF doesn't seem right? 1/320 sec @ f/8 @ ISO 200 seems like a lot of light at night. I know the moon is bright - but I didn't realise it was that bright. (I'm not saying the EXIF is wrong - just amazed )


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I love the way you can see the craters from here!


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

Took this pic a while ago... :thumb:


----------

